# womens vs.mens snowboard goggles



## alex94 (Mar 22, 2011)

is there a difference? because i ordered snowboard goggles for my son but there womens. I got them today andThey look the same as mens. He will wear them but is afraid he'll be made fun of. Can you tell the difference between womens and mens snowboard goggles? Thoughts on the goggles?


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't see a problem with it.Only difference is women's goggles are made to fit a smaller framed face.If they fit well then go with it.And if anyone is gonna rag on your kid for that, they would have found something else to bug him about anyway.


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

Yeah, so long as they fit well, who cares. Especially if they aren't very noticeably different anyways.


----------



## alex94 (Mar 22, 2011)

ok so theres no difference in looks. ok my son is 13 so they'll fit


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

If they are girly colors or patterns like the Oakley Gretchen A-Frames, then yes... very noticeably girl's goggles. Teasing will ensue.

Also, if they are women specific models like the Oakley Stockholms... teasing. Although I've seen guys wearing the Stockholms. Looks funny to me, but that might be because I already know it's a women's goggle.

Who cares though? If it's a solid color like black, no one is going to know.


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

My girl has the Stockholm, its impossible to fit myface


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Poor kid. You should buy him some Smith IOs goggles right away, and an Arbor snowboard as an apology for making him wear girly gear


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> Poor kid. You should buy him some Smith IOs goggles right away, and an Arbor snowboard as an apology for making him wear girly gear


Pretty sure only a NS evo or proto ct will be enough to make the pain and humiliation go away.


----------



## samson smith (Jul 16, 2011)

Snowboarding goggles are one of the good product in market today's.Mostly snowboard goggles are comes in two lenses,that is very helpful to stop them from fogging up. They come in various variety, which would meet everyone's expectation in terms of price, comfort and style.These are comes for men, women and kids.


----------

